# Thank you TPI--3 weeks on Maui next Jan.



## philemer (Apr 10, 2010)

TPI has pretty good exchanges available in Maui, mostly at The Maui Schooner & Kahana Falls. Withinh the last 2 weeks I picked up two 1 BR weeks at the Maui Schooner and a 2 BR at Kahana Falls for next January. Thanks TPI!!  

I've had an ongoing search with RCI for the last 4 months and NO hits.  Yes, my week with RCI is a very good trader. Not as good as a So. Calif. summer coastal week but pretty good.


----------

